# Linux from scratch



## Tobi (17. April 2002)

Hi ich habe mal ne frage und zwar:
giebt es so was wie auf http://www.linuxfromscratch.org auch auf deutch oder genau das in deutch ??
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
ps wenn es des net giebt mache ich des halt in english kann des zwar aber in deutsch ist es bequemer zum lesen


----------

